# Pyramis =D



## truthequalslies (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

What type of fins are those?
BTW Pretty fish!!!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very pretty!!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

*GASP* He's amazingggg!!!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

looove him!


----------



## truthequalslies (Jan 21, 2010)

He's an ohm blue and black gas I believe his father was a blue gas hm an his mother wasa powder blue hm :}


----------



## SweetnSpicy (Sep 3, 2009)

-drools- where did you get him??


----------



## truthequalslies (Jan 21, 2010)

from my clubleader braulio =) he came with a cute lil female they cost me $10 =D since i had to wait so long to get him (he had gotten sick) he's recovered but his fins havent tottaly unraveld it'll prolly be about another week or so


----------



## SweetnSpicy (Sep 3, 2009)

Wow, you got a great deal there!
Aww, I hope his fins heal up soon!


----------



## Brinni (Mar 25, 2010)

Wow! hes stunning~


----------



## Meg215 (Jan 27, 2010)

He is gorgeous!!!


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Wow he is absolutely beautiful. I think I'm in love <3


----------



## officialdees (Feb 1, 2010)

Beautiful


----------

